# Bianchi 928 carbon



## Bigtallfatbloke (18 Jun 2008)

*Bianchi 928 C2C carbon*

Must be in good nick, 61cm frame, prefer celeste decals bars and saaddle etc.

might also be interested in alu carb Via nirone 7 in celeste 61cm


----------



## stephec (23 Jun 2008)

Not exactly what you want -

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12574204

but I thought I'd post it just in case big boy.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Jun 2008)

nice bike ...but way out of my price range. Thansk for posting it though


----------

